# Yildiz Shotguns



## Core Lokt (Mar 5, 2014)

any of you have one? If so what model/gauge and do you like it? I've been looking at an A71 in 20 ga.


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 5, 2014)

I was wondering about these as well


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 5, 2014)

They are not the top of the line gun so I didn't expect many to say anything about them or even own one. The gun I'm looking at had some issues back in 2010 but from what I have read it is flawless now from A71 owners. 

Nothing but great reports  on their sxs and o/u guns. Only bad report was they kick like a mule but many resolved that with recoil pads. 

I'm looking at getting the A71 for my girls.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 5, 2014)

One thing I have found is that they don't like cheap 7/8oz shells but there are some high end guns that don't either. Still searching reviews......


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 5, 2014)

I've found lots of talk about "breaking it in" or a "break in period" such as shooting a couple 100 rounds of magnum shells. From what I can tell this helps the gun fire the cheap 7/8 loads. Is this normal for a semi auto shotgun? I only have pump guns.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 5, 2014)

I love their O/Us.  I have a 20 gauge myself.  Don't know about their autos though.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Mar 5, 2014)

I looked at the reviews on Shotgunworld.com and it looks like a great gun for the money.


----------



## cr00241 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've got an o/u 20g I use mostly with rabbit hunting and quail. Few time in the wood duck hole. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Mar 5, 2014)

Same here, with the O/U.  and yes, it's light as a feather and kicks like a mule named chuck norris.  I usually don't notice it in the frantic of duck hunting!  Academy sells limbsavers specifically for the guns, which are a must-have.  Two seasons of torture, so far so good.  

That said, I personally wouldn't get an auto without being able to test drive one...  Though my gun works just fine for my purposes, It does clearly exhibit some characteristics of a "bargain Gun."  The receiver has a plating on it which is prone to chipping, and that goes for inside the receiver (aka. Break action)  Hasn't hurt anything, but then again it's a double...

That is why I would caution purchasing an auto... IMO the gun is made from lower grade steel and aluminum.  The slightest deformation in the action can ruin an auto.  

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY (Mar 10, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> Thanks for the replies


Don't know if you'll still see this, but our family has 2 of thte 20ga semi's and like them. One is the youth model and the other is a regular 20, both share the same auto components.

One (youth model) has done 2 seasons in the salt and isn't showing rust (much better finish than std 870 finish, a comparably priced gun) though we do wipe down after each hunt. My sister who shoots it admitted she didn't clean it after the last hunt she did during youth weekend and this weekend it looked good still.

THE BAD: The older gun has never cycled light shells well and the action button is VERY hard to push. It will cycle some brands 7/8's but not others. It has had issues cycling steel shot as well. We took it into Academy last weekend and they sent it back to the factory with no problems or issues. I've heard when you get the gun back they're better than new as they've been gone through by a gun smith.

The other 20 cycles both fine. No problems. Action button works fine as well.


_*I'd pull the trigger on it if it looks good. I shoot an A400 so I'm not opposed to shooting high dollar guns, but I think the Academy guns are a good bang for the buck and if they have an issue they will take care of you.*_


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Speedy. I'm still looking around but havent' taken them off of the list.


----------



## RTW441 (Mar 11, 2014)

we bought one for my sister last year, 20 gauge auto. In my personal opinion they are junk. That is the only one we have ever owned and will be the last. I am in no means bashing the company or anything but she put maybe 2 boxes of light 2 3/4 loads through it and the trigger spring and the action has broken. That's just from our experience.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a SxS 20ga.  Love it!  Some of the cheap federal #8 shells get stuck (less than a few times out of a few hundred), but I blame that on the shells.  Kicks pretty good for a 20ga, just because its VERY light.  Would buy every gauge they make though for the price.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like the sxs and o/u's are the favored choice in this brand per the reviews I have read. I'm finding 50/50 reviews for good and bad on the autos. Seems that any two 20 autos are not the same in performance. They also need to be taken apart totally and cleaned/oiled  when you first get it. Also alot of talk about a "break in" period meaning shooting 40-50 magnum shells through it before shooting low brass shells.

I'm also looking at the Tristar gun as well. Anyone have one of them?


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Mar 13, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> I'm also looking at the Tristar gun as well. Anyone have one of them?



The action bar is welded and is not one piece like my Brownings or Benelli.   It's made from pretty cheap parts, but it has decent reviews.

With that said, I bought for an 8 yr old child who may end up dropping in the swamp or on the driveway several times a year.

If I had 11-17 yr old daughters, I would buy each a Super Black Eagle and be done with it.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 19, 2014)

If I had yor money I'd burn mine!!!


----------

